# Water Work



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Do Poodles compete in water work similar to the Portuguese Water Dog competitions? I have not heard of this but thought there must be water work out there somewhere?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> Do Poodles compete in water work similar to the Portuguese Water Dog competitions? I have not heard of this but thought there must be water work out there somewhere?


Im pretty sure you can teach a poodle this. 

I want to do dock diving with enzo but waiting for the classes to start up again.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know if poodles do or not. But I would love to teach my poodle some of the exercises! It would be so fun  My mom is a PWD water trial judge, maybe I could get her to judge a poodle one!

You do have the hunting trials with poodles... If that's something you're interested in.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I don't know if poodles do or not. But I would love to teach my poodle some of the exercises! It would be so fun  My mom is a PWD water trial judge, maybe I could get her to judge a poodle one!
> 
> That would be cool, huh? I can't wait to get back to the mainland and go to water trial training. Poodles are water dogs too, right?


----------

